
Ask HN: Is Win10 catching my recent keyboard input? - Elect2
In a text editor (I tested sublime text3 and Sticky Notes), type any color name, example: &quot;red&quot;. Then open Web browser and google search &quot;color picker&quot;, the initial color is &quot;red&quot;.<p>Then close the web page. Try again type another color like &quot;blue&quot; in editor, then open google search &quot;color picker&quot;, it will show &quot;blue&quot;.<p>Why?
======
mtmail
I tested the
[https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=color%20picker](https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=color%20picker)
and when refreshing the page it shows one of 4 colors: blue, red, green,
yellow-ish/orange. It's likely that by pure chance (1 of 4) you saw those.

